# Puppy stages and training goals...



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

I want to approach my pup's training in stages appropriate to his age and level of focus so I was wondering if anyone would have some ideas for what obedience goals I should have for the following time periods:

8 - 12 weeks
4 months
5 months
6 months

Thanks


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Sort of depends on what your long term goals are with the pup. Do you have any plans of getting involved in formal training or any sort of dog sport?

When we raise pups it's with SchH in mind, so with young pups we do a lot of imprinting for obedience (focus, sit, down, heel, recall), lots of rag and ball play of course, start tracking, etc...

But that's really mostly imprinting, not formal training. Just teaching them to love to learn and that working with us is fun and to build a foundation for later. I also really like to get them out to childrens' playgrounds and over different types of agility equipment to help build confidence and coordination and have fun. Most of their days are pretty much just being puppies though. Lots of socializing, playing with us and the other dogs, building good habits in the house, etc...


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Yup it all depends on what your plans are for this puppy. Our attitude towards training is pretty much along the same lines as Chris Wild.

Before our puppies go to their new home at ten weeks we try to teach them very basic obedience. Sit, stay, drop, come etc. It’s all done in a fun way with toys, food and verbal/tactile rewards. That basic imprinting routine is followed (after their initial vaccinations) by exposure to big people and kids, different places, sounds, car rides, vacuum cleaner – you get the drill. Our goal is to start the puppies off as family members. Beyond that, as I said, it depends on what your plans are.

We suggest, to the new owners, that formal training with their new puppy start at three months with enrollment into a beginning obedience class followed by intermediate and then advanced. By that time your puppy will be around 10 or 11 months old and should qualify for it’s AKC Canine Good Citizenship certificate. I think this is a good stepping stone to what ever else you have in mind.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks you two. I just wanted to be certain that I wasn't missing any opportune moments to help my pup excel in his training. I know that I'll be enrolling him into formal obedience classes around his 4th or 5th month. I want to take him to CGC, after that I may pursue agility or or even try to put a BH on him. Going by what the two of you have posted, he appears to be on track.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

The best advice I ever got was on socializing in those early weeks, and I think it really pays off. 

Plan to get your puppy out of the house and exposed to something new every day--literally every day--up to 16 weeks or so. Different sounds, places, walking surfaces, and especially different kinds of people (different ages, races, groups, settings, etc.) 

Try to set a goal that you will expose your puppy in one month's time to a little sample of everything he will experience in his whole life. These imprints that are made early in life make a huge impact. And it sets the pup up for success for every endeavor afterward.


----------



## Cicada (Dec 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Luca_stl
> 
> Try to set a goal...


For some really, really weird reason, I thought that said 'try to steal a goat'...
My excuse is that I'm sick right now, so...


----------



## Nod (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, I have a four month old GS, he scoffs down his food guarding it jelously. I went to take his bone from him and he turned on me biting my finger and drawing blood. As I knew this was in him, I have been testing him. His attack was so savage, I felt afraid for his future. He has a nervous disposition since I got him at 8 wks. He is the first dog to bite me and the first German Shepard. He is my third GS. Any advice to turn this pup around to be a sociable reliable animal. Please help Ben.!!!


----------

